# Sandusky and Maumee at risk?



## Canoerower (Jun 28, 2011)

With a lot of spillways being closed due to snagging, does anyone else think our spring run fishing here and thought the state is at risk? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

No way! The DNR makes waaaaaaayyyyyyy too much money writing tickets on that cash cow. All the DNR officers in northwest Ohio are shipped in to write tickets for the maumee run.


----------



## Erie1 (Jan 30, 2012)

Flathead76 said:


> No way! The DNR makes waaaaaaayyyyyyy too much money writing tickets on that cash cow. All the DNR officers in northwest Ohio are shipped in to write tickets for the maumee run.


They make tooooooo much money on the Maumee:S


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

I usually don't care for elbow to elbow river fishing but with the bad spring last year on Erie I went down to the river. First cast of the day, I landed a legal eye, over the next 3 1/2 hours I pulled two more. I did not even get out of the river and was stopped at the bank by ODNR. They said, "wow you had a good day, saw you caught that fish on your first cast!" They watched me, which I knew they were bc we saw them rigging a plain clothes officer up like a fisherman when we drove through town, sat around waiting 3 1/2 hours just to check my fish, remembered who I was and could not wait to check me. I get it but to say it is a cash cow is an understatement. I was all legal and they sent me on they way but they are hungry that's for sure


----------



## Erie1 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thats why I like using a boat. I don't do anything illegal but it's just the thought of them sneaking around trying to bust people that bugs me.
I go dove hunting every year and they have there little traps in the dove fields also. Dress up like average Jo hunter sneaking around with there radios. It's irritating and it makes you want to play games with them. As immature as it is I have been known to do this.
Just dress like a game warden and check me all you want, they respect me and I respect them and we all get along.
If they sneak around playing bust the sportsman, then I play irritate the game warden. Thats not good for anyone. A lot of these guys are new to the job and get into the fun of the bust. I've had 30 years to learn my game and I play it well if my buttons are pushed.
Lets just play nice this year. I don't brake the law and the DRN doesn't try to get into my wallet sneaking around in the pucker brush with there radios.


----------



## Canoerower (Jun 28, 2011)

Erie1 the little traps that your talking about will never hold up in court. There was a case with a game warden going to jail and losing his job over setting up baits in dove fields to trap hunters. Just like a bottomless creel. Not 100 percent sure but both can be considered entrapment. With the creel whether or not there's a bottom the fish is still entering the basket illegally whether it is a game warden or not. But do done checking before you quote lol.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> Thats why I like using a boat.


I've seen guys get BIG tickets out of boats...b/c in a boat, one is more likely to do the following...

1. Sweep fish in the net into the bottom of the boat, un-hook out of sight, and then keep.

2. Throw all fish into one cooler, when the regulation clearly says that each angler must keep their fish separated

3. Keep more fish than they should, stuffing them into livewells, lockers, etc. etc. 


There used to be a group of guys that fished out of a 17' Tracker at the end of the island. Always parked right in the middle of the river, making it a PITA for anyone to get around them. They did this so that they could fish both sides. Those guys were poachers, and I had been told that they were busted. I remember the one guy stood in the back of the boat and used a baitcaster. Grip and rip baby...grip and rip. 

In fact, that little stretch of river there is one of the primary places that poachers can get away with it...not exactly easy to see what it is that they are doing.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

Canoerower said:


> With a lot of spillways being closed due to snagging, does anyone else think our spring run fishing here and thought the state is at risk?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


okay what spillway was closed due to snagging ??????


----------



## Erie1 (Jan 30, 2012)

The Dove field situation. The DNR plants sun flowers and before dove season they cut them and turn the ground. It is then called a dove field. Nice for hunters. The bad part is there may be 50 people hunting a given field. There are non game birds flying everywhere. Shots going off in all directions. The DNR is dressed like Jo Hunter just waiting for someone to hit a non game bird. They created the perfect situation to make some fast money. Just like the Maumee they bring in game wardens from all over the state for opening day of Dove Season. My question is are they really trying to enforce the law and protect wild life or trying to make fast and easy cash???
This reminds me of the Toledo Red Light Cams.... are they trying to make driving safer or just fast and easy cash?
It what they do legal...Yes....Is it an ethical way to serve the people that buy a hunting and fishing license every year....I don't know about you but I don't think so.

OK....steping off my soap box now.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> My question is are they really trying to enforce the law and protect wild life or trying to make fast and easy cash???


Yes.

Blame those who used to grip and rip with leadheads for the DNR presence. 

Initially...I was as guilty as anyone. I now throw back fish that a lot of other guys would keep. See plenty of fish that are hooked in the thin skin between the lip and the cheek that go on stringers. I also see a lot that are hooked up and under the bottom jaw that get the same treatment. 

Not judging, just my personal preference. I can't afford a ticket, plain and simple. 

But...if nothing else, the days of seeing guys put gill-plate hooked 'eyes on stringers is over. Don't see too many fish that are drug in backwards or sideways anymore either. I use pretty light leader material (i.e. 8-10#) and if I hook one sideways, 9/10 times it will break off a few seconds into the fight.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

If you ever look through their optics you would never even think about keeping another snagged fish-ever. They have some sweet glass and will usually let you check them out if you walk up and ask them They can count the whiskers on your chinny-chin -chin. They'll let you look probably figuring once you do there's one guy that will never keep a snag again. I get a kick out of the guys that try to hide taking a hook out of an Illegal fish. No Chance Dude. A huge Cash Cow it is.


----------



## Shark Attack (Mar 20, 2011)

Erie1 said:


> The Dove field situation. The DNR plants sun flowers and before dove season they cut them and turn the ground. It is then called a dove field. Nice for hunters. The bad part is there may be 50 people hunting a given field. There are non game birds flying everywhere. Shots going off in all directions. The DNR is dressed like Jo Hunter just waiting for someone to hit a non game bird. They created the perfect situation to make some fast money. Just like the Maumee they bring in game wardens from all over the state for opening day of Dove Season. My question is are they really trying to enforce the law and protect wild life or trying to make fast and easy cash???
> This reminds me of the Toledo Red Light Cams.... are they trying to make driving safer or just fast and easy cash?
> It what they do legal...Yes....Is it an ethical way to serve the people that buy a hunting and fishing license every year....I don't know about you but I don't think so.
> 
> ...


I would say yes, trying to enforce the law.
Surely you don't believe they spend all that money preparing those fields so they can scratch back a few dollars from hunters who misidentify a dove? Being as there are more fisherman from all over converging in a few mile stretch for a 4-6 wk period than on the entire river for the rest of the year. I can see no better time to have more DNR officers on site just as with LEO on site at any other major event. An officer walking back and forth on the bank isn't going to deter many. But knowing one may be watching from the other bank and can radio over to their partner will make many reconsider. Lets face it people are who they are and this is why laws are imposed. I would think that the fine revenue generated hardley covers the cost for the extra officers on site needed to monitor such an area. jmo

On the other side I can understand why some are put off by the tactics used at times. Two years ago three of us were layout hunting and unknowingly had Lucas co. accompanied by Ottawa co. DNR watching us. When we got back to the ramp Cody was waiting at my truck and the Ottawa officer went to question the other two in the boat. They repeatedly asked us who shot what and in what order to a point of our frustration. After that we all stood around, talked about hunting and cracked some jokes. Since then everytime we run into Cody we always have a good conversation. After he checks for any violations of course. And so it is.


----------



## Erie1 (Jan 30, 2012)

I talked to Cody a few times.....Seems like good guy.


----------



## Shark Attack (Mar 20, 2011)

Ya, he is and also an avid outdoorsman like us. Although we may not always agree with their approach in some instances, we also don't see some of the bs they're confronted with either. Just think we'll be seeing more of him in weeks ahead. Add smiley


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Look at it this way...I would gather that 90% or more of the guys with whom they confront flat out lie to them. 

After awhile, that would irritate me too.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

I just love the stories I hear every year. "Well, a guy I know got busted for keeping an outside in hooked fish". Or, "I had it hooked through the outside in and got busted". Those are the 2 most popular lies told about getting busted. Over the past decade since floaters were popularized, I have kept over a thousand walleye that were hooked outside in and have never been busted. I have handed my rod off thousands of times for someone to reel in a fish and never have been busted. I have talked to the head man up there (Marty Baer) and he absolutely will not bust anyone for BS. Trust me, he has stated that that he gets enough business from idiots polluting and keeping sideways fish he won't write a ticket unless the hook is atleast 2 inches away from the mouth


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Back to the original post....Which spillways are being closed?


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

BFG said:


> 2. Throw all fish into one cooler, when the regulation clearly says that each angler must keep their fish separated


I've never heard of this. Does this only apply to the Maumee river? I know that when you go on a charter with 7 guys there are not 7 coolers.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

firstflight111 said:


> okay what spillway was closed due to snagging ??????


Still wondering this myself....sounds like hearsay.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

When I read some of the posts on this thread and think about other posts covering snagging and lack of enforcement, I shake my head and wonder what does it take to make some people happy?  
I feel the ODNR should do whatever and however it is necessary to get rid of those that break the law. To me, fishing (?) the "run" is a joke. Takes about as much skill as fishing a over stocked pond or pay lake. If all the things associated with the Spring river runs bother you then wait until the fish move back to the lakes where your have to locate them and find out what they will bite on.
Sorry for the rant boys but my wife and eleven women are having a club meeting in the next room and their various comments and complaints reminded me of this and other similar threads.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Exactly,people complain(including myself)about the lack of wardens below some of the more popular spillways to curtail the snagging problems,but then some of these same people complain about the warden overkill on the walleye runs in the spring.I've found that the best way to avoid the law on the Maumee or Sandusky Rivers during the run is to not participate on either.Some guys say that since they don't own a boat,this is the only chance they have at catching walleye.Go to the piers either in early spring,or during the fall and night fish.If you pick the right spot,you won't have to deal with elbow to elbow crowds,none of the walleye you catch will be snagged,and in most cases you won't have to deal with the dreaded ODNR officers.I've never really understood the fascination with these runs anyway,seeing literally dozens of walleye foul-hooked(thrown back or not)each day is not something I would care to watch.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Shortdrift said:


> When I read some of the posts on this thread and think about other posts covering snagging and lack of enforcement, I shake my head and wonder what does it take to make some people happy?
> I feel the ODNR should do whatever and however it is necessary to get rid of those that break the law. To me, fishing (?) the "run" is a joke. Takes about as much skill as fishing a over stocked pond or pay lake. If all the things associated with the Spring river runs bother you then wait until the fish move back to the lakes where your have to locate them and find out what they will bite on.
> Sorry for the rant boys but my wife and eleven women are having a club meeting in the next room and their various comments and complaints reminded me of this and other similar threads.


Yea, no snagging ever takes place on the lake on the reefs. It's all skill out there


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Harbor Hunter said:


> Exactly,people complain(including myself)about the lack of wardens below some of the more popular spillways to curtail the snagging problems,but then some of these same people complain about the warden overkill on the walleye runs in the spring.I've found that the best way to avoid the law on the Maumee or Sandusky Rivers during the run is to not participate on either.Some guys say that since they don't own a boat,this is the only chance they have at catching walleye.Go to the piers either in early spring,or during the fall and night fish.If you pick the right spot,you won't have to deal with elbow to elbow crowds,none of the walleye you catch will be snagged,and in most cases you won't have to deal with the dreaded ODNR officers.I've never really understood the fascination with these runs anyway,seeing literally dozens of walleye foul-hooked(thrown back or not)each day is not something I would care to watch.


I've been to the piers and fished elbow to elbow many a night. Most of you guys fall under one saying: Those who can, will. Those who can't, will bash


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Redhunter1012 said:


> Yea, no snagging ever takes place on the lake on the reefs. It's all skill out there


Its easier to foul hook fish on the reefs then the river. Tie on a blade bait and start ripping with your line at a 45 degee angle. Watch them do that garbage all the time. Its ways easier and more relaxing to actually fish for them. Plus you will catch more fish.


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

no spillway is closed he probably read about lake miltons spillway. people was saying it was closed due to snagging butts it not guys were just talking out there ass


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Redhunter1012 said:


> Yea, no snagging ever takes place on the lake on the reefs. It's all skill out there


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Guess you missed the main substance of my post which pointed out the continued and conflicting complaints regarding the ODNR's enforcement methods or lack of same at certain locations. Saugeyes are a put and take fish while walleyes in the Erie tribs are a natural reproduction fish. Which deserves the most protection? Now, if the methods of enforcement or lack thereof bothers you, then why participate. 
You are welcome to get aboard my boat on Erie during the Spring jig bite or Summer and Fall fishing season and see how easy it is to catch these unconfined walleye and observe how many fish that are snagged remain on board. Same invitation remains for the inland saugeye after they leave the blocking dam area.
As far as shoulder to shoulder Erie pier fishing goes, the fish are spread out and there is no gaurantee that they will be crowded into a narrow stretch of river or stopped by and obstruction.
There are many more places than piers, docks and breakwalls to fish Erie or other Inland lakes from shore to get away from the crowds but it does take effort to find the areas with the greatest potential of finding walleye.
In closing this reply I will state I see nothing wrong with the capture of legally hooked fish but think it is wrong to BASH the ODNR's Wardens who do their best with the limited manpower available to weed out those that break the law.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

i was thinking on fishing the maumee in the near future.. there's an access off of of highway 2, looks like a park


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

Not sure what your looking at. 2 doesn't come close to the river until downtown toledo.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

there's a park called maumee bay state park..don't know if that goes into the river or not the state park is on highway 2


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

That is where the river dumps into the lake ( maumee Bay). Ok if you have a boat and want to fish the jig bite.


----------



## Jack On (Mar 11, 2010)

Shortdrift said:


> When I read some of the posts on this thread and think about other posts covering snagging and lack of enforcement, I shake my head and wonder what does it take to make some people happy?
> I feel the ODNR should do whatever and however it is necessary to get rid of those that break the law. To me, fishing (?) the "run" is a joke. Takes about as much skill as fishing a over stocked pond or pay lake. If all the things associated with the Spring river runs bother you then wait until the fish move back to the lakes where your have to locate them and find out what they will bite on.
> Sorry for the rant boys but my wife and eleven women are having a club meeting in the next room and their various comments and complaints reminded me of this and other similar threads.


Imagine that, another drunk boat bafoon bashing the run! I'll take up your offer to jump on your boat if you come down to the river and show how easy it is. :T


----------



## Jack On (Mar 11, 2010)

Redhunter1012 said:


> Yea, no snagging ever takes place on the lake on the reefs. It's all skill out there


I hear ya Red, most of these drunk boaters can't stand up long enough to fish the run . And their great pack hunting and trolling methods are just amazing! And don't question forget to mention the hair jigs that are way bigger than a half inch with stinger hooks...you know, to get the "short bite"!:T


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

You have a total of three posts and you want to take on someone of Shortdrift's caliber on here? Good luck. I happen to agree with Ron regarding the runs,I have no desire to fish them either.Because some of us don't want to fish the runs,that makes us drunken boaters? Son,you're going to be real popular on here.I will agree with you,snagging can occur anywhere,lake or river.It's not the body of water,it's the person fishing,unfortunately I see way more of them on rivers than I ever have on any lake.Maybe that's why the ODNR sets up shop on the Maumee River instead of "A"Can.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

die4irish said:


> That is where the river dumps into the lake ( maumee Bay). Ok if you have a boat and want to fish the jig bite.


no boat sadly


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Drove by the Maumee River a couple of hours ago. There were 3 DNR trucks parked by the fort and 2 more parked on ford street. There were two wardens writing 2 people tickets by the fort. For 5 trucks working the river already the fish must be starting to run. I see Sunday afternoon being packed down there with temps in the low 60's.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Jack On said:


> Imagine that, another drunk boat bafoon bashing the run! I'll take up your offer to jump on your boat if you come down to the river and show how easy it is. :T


Lay off Shortdrift he does not fit the picture you are trying to paint. You will not make many friend on here with comments like that. It is the fisherman being unsportsman like not the water they choose to fish.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

i have a question.. why is the DNR at maumee and sandusky for 
handing out tickets, that's why i'm hesatant going in the future if i do go


----------



## Jack On (Mar 11, 2010)

Flathead76 said:


> Lay off Shortdrift he does not fit the picture you are trying to paint. You will not make many friend on here with comments like that. It is the fisherman being unsportsman like not the water they choose to fish.


First off, the caliber of fisherman has nothing to do with the number of posts one is compelled to make. SD and many others seem to like to call the run "a joke", yet its possibly his genera,tion who didn't police themselves , now the next generation who are actually catching legal fish and throwing back females and we are constantly being called snaggers by oldtimers who didnt have any ethics when they had the chance. I do believe SD was running his trap in the first place! And the reason the dnr is set up ine the river is because there is also a bottleneck of fisherman and burning gas in a boat chasing boaters in erie isnt so feasible. WE CAT CALL SNAGGERS AND FEMALE HOGS THESE DAYS, MAYBE STOP DOWN AND CHECK IT OUT SOMETIME. UNTIL THEN, CALL US SNAGGERS AND A JOKE...AND WE'LL CONTINUE TO CALL U DRUNK BOATERS...


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

trailbreaker said:


> i have a question.. why is the DNR at maumee and sandusky for
> handing out tickets, that's why i'm hesatant going in the future if i do go


Dont do anything wrong and you wont have anything to worry about.


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

Jack On said:


> First off, the caliber of fisherman has nothing to do with the number of posts one is compelled to make. SD and many others seem to like to call the run "a joke", yet its possibly his genera,tion who didn't police themselves , now the next generation who are actually catching legal fish and throwing back females and we are constantly being called snaggers by oldtimers who didnt have any ethics when they had the chance. I do believe SD was running his trap in the first place! And the reason the dnr is set up ine the river is because there is also a bottleneck of fisherman and burning gas in a boat chasing boaters in erie isnt so feasible. WE CAT CALL SNAGGERS AND FEMALE HOGS THESE DAYS, MAYBE STOP DOWN AND CHECK IT OUT SOMETIME. UNTIL THEN, CALL US SNAGGERS AND A JOKE...AND WE'LL CONTINUE TO CALL U DRUNK BOATERS...



And forgive us our trespasses,
As we forgive them that trespass against us.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

die4irish said:


> Dont do anything wrong and you wont have anything to worry about.


i do have my license


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

If you have a licence and don't keep snagged fish the dnr wont bother you. Oh yeah don't litter either they like to ticket for that also.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Jack,when you refer the folks who fish the walleye runs as "we",don't you mean just you? I don't think you're going to find many people on here that want to take shots at Shortdrift other than yourself.Ron is a very accomplished angler ,on both rivers and lakes.Guys our age was fishing the same spots you are now years before you were even born.Also for your information as many on here know,I worked with the ODNR out of Findlay in the early 70's.I can tell you first hand the problems with snaggers and litterer's is no better now than it was then.Poachers and slobs exist in every generation.Also,just to satiate my curiosity,who said all river fishermen were snaggers like you allege? Why do you have an obvious disdain for boaters? Naturally you're entitled to your own opinion,but when you take cheap shots at very well respected members,especially with your limited time on here,you're definitely getting off on the wrong foot.


----------



## Jack On (Mar 11, 2010)

Harbor Hunter said:


> Jack,when you refer the folks who fish the walleye runs as "we",don't you mean just you? I don't think you're going to find many people on here that want to take shots at Shortdrift other than yourself.Ron is a very accomplished angler ,on both rivers and lakes.Guys our age was fishing the same spots you are now years before you were even born.Also for your information as many on here know,I worked with the ODNR out of Findlay in the early 70's.I can tell you first hand the problems with snaggers and litterer's is no better now than it was then.Poachers and slobs exist in every generation.Also,just to satiate my curiosity,who said all river fishermen were snaggers like you allege? Why do you have an obvious disdain for boaters? Naturally you're entitled to your own opinion,but when you take cheap shots at very well respected members,especially with your limited time on here,you're definitely getting off on the wrong foot.


First off Harbor, i've fished the maumee since the early eightys and my relatives fished it before your work withh the dnr, i grew up watching and being disgusted with the outright lawless game of warden vs snagger. The snaggers tying red yarn on their nets to camoflage the location of the doll flies..the wardens dressed up as fisherman stringing upsnags to entice the next guy to do the same and offering to buy fish off of anglers to entrap them. It's obvious u and ur kind dont spend much time on river these days...lawbreakers may still be around but they are the few and we, yes we cat call the oldtime scum. And my disdain for boaters on here is brought on by the boaters constant viewpoint on here and other sites that the run guys are lawless and that the spring fishing somehow hurts lake erie when only 10% of the walleye enter the maumee. These same boaters catch females all year long, yet the river guys are the ones getting flack for it. Any female reduced to the creel is one less producer next year. Also, don't think because my post count is low that i haven't looked at a lot of posts or that i can't step on your boat and teach u a thing or six!


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

why can't we just get along


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Easy fellas. Although differing opinions are condoned, name calling is not.

I think die4irish said it best...don't do anything wrong, and you have nothing to worry about. The DNR's presence is out of necessity, just like it is at the marinas near the reefs during the spawn. High profile fishing areas, and the amount of tickets they write proves there are enough law breakers to justify it. They manage our resources, which is necessary for the longevity and sustainability of them.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ALWAYSNETIN (Feb 18, 2008)

This is why i quit fishing the maumee and wait till i get my rig on the lake


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

spoke to a ranger at fern bank told him the dnr has set up shop there is people are using treble hooks.. that's why there's been snagging i don't use treble hooks just a single hook


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

my prediction will be if people don't stop fighting this thread will be locked


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters (Jun 19, 2011)

My 2 CENTS

Just because someone is a senior member and has alot of post on a website doesn't ,make them a good wise fishermen. A computer geek maybe but not a fishermen. i am not saying they do not how to fish but i do not give them instant fishing credibility because they spend alot of time on a website talking about it. i personnaly fish several lakes, rivers, ponds, streams, etc as well as species and styles. Including the river runs. I do not do it to snagg fish. infact if you do not use the snagging methods it is challenge to catch the fish legally. They who do not fish the river runs because of the snagging do not what they are missing when it comes to the real "fishing" side of it. Not the snagging the fishing. 

2nd of all it if were true that "don't do anything wrong, and you have nothing to worry about. The DNR's presence is out of necessity." This would be a different conversation. i personally have never had a ticket from odnr and like everyone else I have at a time or two done something they would consider wrong. I know there have been plenty of times on lake erie i caught more than my personal limit of perch or walleye when we had several people on board and we mixed them all together in the same cooler and didn't exceed our daily limit as a boat. my point simply is we have all done wrong at some point or another. But even when we don't do wrong it doesn't mean we will not get a ticket from the ODNR. i know several people who have gotten tickets from the ODNR for doing nothing wrong. The division does not help the fisheries or game fields at all by setting up stings using undercover officers. They do it to simply make money. If the undercover officers stood in the same place with a uniform on the fishermen would not snagg or keep snagged fish. Those who want to break the law will leave those who want too fish and keep legal fish will stay. Point being whether the officer is in uniform or undercover the payroll is the same. infact when there are undercovers present there are several uniformed providing back up assistance. Being undercover allows the ODNR to write tickets. However based on several witnessed experiences the ODNR will write tickets to people who did nothing wrong. They will also threaten people with excessive force when the sportsmen has done no wrong. We see it and read about on a regular basis. there are some officers who do there job and maintain intregrity while other abuse it and act like a bully. Due to what i have seen from some officers I do not trust that if you do nothing wrong you will not have problem. That is untrue and anyone who believes it is hiding the truth. Hasn't there been big news about corruption in the ODNR as of lately???


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

offshore24 said:


> My 2 CENTS
> 
> Just because someone is a senior member and has alot of post on a website doesn't ,make them a good wise fishermen. A computer geek maybe but not a fishermen. i am not saying they do not how to fish but i do not give them instant fishing credibility because they spend alot of time on a website talking about it. i personnaly fish several lakes, rivers, ponds, streams, etc as well as species and styles. Including the river runs. I do not do it to snagg fish. infact if you do not use the snagging methods it is challenge to catch the fish legally. They who do not fish the river runs because of the snagging do not what they are missing when it comes to the real "fishing" side of it. Not the snagging the fishing.
> 
> 2nd of all it if were true that "don't do anything wrong, and you have nothing to worry about. The DNR's presence is out of necessity." This would be a different conversation. i personally have never had a ticket from odnr and like everyone else I have at a time or two done something they would consider wrong. I know there have been plenty of times on lake erie i caught more than my personal limit of perch or walleye when we had several people on board and we mixed them all together in the same cooler and didn't exceed our daily limit as a boat. my point simply is we have all done wrong at some point or another. But even when we don't do wrong it doesn't mean we will not get a ticket from the ODNR. i know several people who have gotten tickets from the ODNR for doing nothing wrong. The division does not help the fisheries or game fields at all by setting up stings using undercover officers. They do it to simply make money. If the undercover officers stood in the same place with a uniform on the fishermen would not snagg or keep snagged fish. Those who want to break the law will leave those who want too fish and keep legal fish will stay. Point being whether the officer is in uniform or undercover the payroll is the same. infact when there are undercovers present there are several uniformed providing back up assistance. Being undercover allows the ODNR to write tickets.  However based on several witnessed experiences the ODNR will write tickets to people who did nothing wrong. They will also threaten people with excessive force when the sportsmen has done no wrong.  We see it and read about on a regular basis. there are some officers who do there job and maintain intregrity while other abuse it and act like a bully. Due to what i have seen from some officers I do not trust that if you do nothing wrong you will not have problem. That is untrue and anyone who believes it is hiding the truth. Hasn't there been big news about corruption in the ODNR as of lately???


You have any example of this. Me and the guys I fish with have been down there for a long time and none of us have ever witnessed anyone get a ticket that did not deserve one. Nor have we ever been bullied. I'm not arguing with you but We have not seen what you describe.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I know a lot of people like going to the eye run and I have done it for about 7 years up until the last couple of years. The first few years I thought it was pretty cool but I did noticed a lot of people using a heavy weight and jerking across the bottom. When they would get a fish they knew it was snaged and would catch the fish between there knees and unhook it then put it on there stringer. I am not saying everyone does this but I witnessed a lot that did.

Of course when you go there is always someone right next to you which really isn't for me either. However, I can remember one time when the guy on the left of me was catching fish and putting them in his basket just like another fisherman, when the guy on the right foul hooked one and put it in his basket. The next thing I knew the guy on the left came over and arrested the guy on the right. The ODNR guy was in the water fishing just like all the other guys.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

This just keeps getting more ridiculous as it goes.First regarding Shortdrift,do you know him? I do,he fishes Lake Erie nearly every day when weather permits,anyone who has fished with him will vouch for his "experience" as a walleye angler.He's also an accomplished fly fisherman who does very well on the steelhead rivers in the fall.As far as all the walleye run nonsense,I could care less,I don't fish for walleye in the lake,or in the rivers,I'm a 100% bass fisherman.I do know without a doubt there's no way whatsoever that ANY ODNR warden would ever ticket,fine,arrest,or whatever word you want to use anybody who wasn't doing something illegally in that officers mind,are you kidding me? I'm absolutely sure that a guy could make a dozen trips to the Maumee or Sandusky Rivers,and fish legally,and not litter,drink alcohol or engage in any other illegal activities and there's not the slightest chance he would run afoul of the law.The only people that ever need to fear the law are the ones breaking it period.What is wrong with a LEO posing as a fisherman to catch illegal snaggers? Isn't that what you want? Isn't that what they're paid to do? I want every snagger-poacher caught,if you're a true sportsman,you should too.I happen to believe that probably 97% of the guys that fish the spring walleye runs are doing it legally,probably the same amount don't litter,and I have no problem with the run being open to fishing when the walleyes are spawning,a very small number of fish spawn there as a whole.Why does "certain people"think that the guys that prefer to fish for walleyes in the lake other than the rivers have a problem with guys that fish the run? "Some" say that folks that don't fish the run think that everybody snags,I've never heard that once on here,or anywhere else for that matter.If I was a walleye guy I would prefer to fish out of a boat on the lake too,just for my comfort solely.There's no reason for anybody to be upset about anything regarding this topic,you fish where and how you want,and let others do the same,who cares,it's all fishing and that should be all good.


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

offshore24 
"My 2 CENTS

Just because someone is a senior member and has alot of post on a website doesn't ,make them a good wise fishermen"

Offshore24, why this may be true. I've been privileged to fish with Ron (Shortdrift) and several other others off of this website. With that being said I'll say the following.

The reason you'll get a bunch of flack for posting something against someone like Ron is that although he is on here and posts often , Ron is one of the most stand up people on this site I've had the pleasure of dealing with along with several other guys who I've been on the water with. Ron is very well respected not for just what he posts on here but for all of the fishing he's done with many people off of the forums over the years, tips and pointers etc. Ron has to this date put me on the biggest perch I've personally ever caught along with another good ole friend who passed away (Misfit). 


Jack On, 

Personally for someone to come on here and just start pointing out the boaters is just as bad as someone getting on here and pointing out the bank fisherman. You're basically discriminating against the other side just as you think you're being discriminated against which makes it just as bad if not worse. Also for you to come on here and tell boat fisher man that you'll teach them a thing or 6 is really over flattering yourself from the sounds of your other posts. 

I've fished Maumee for a lot of years and never been given a ticket. I had my license checked before which is no big deal. A couple minutes and you're on your way. 

It's a very simple concept. Play by the rules (which you should do unless you don't have morals) and you'll be left alone. If you try to illegally keep fish via boat or shore then you're going to get busted. It's no one&#8217;s fault other than your own.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Couldn't have said it any better,thank you.


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

I didn't read every post so this may have been said already but it is my opinion they should never be open for fishing during the spawn. I know it is next to impossible to get numbers, but the number of snagged fish has got to be greater than the number of legally caught fish. The mighty ODNR makes way too much money off of fines so I don't ever see the river being closed for fishing. 

The ODNR set seasons on everything else in Ohio but when it comes to the gold rush Walleye spawn the ODNR sets ridiculously light regulations. Put the boots on the ground, in the water and take some realtime numbers and set regulations accordingly. Open the river for a designated amount of time before the peak spawn, close it for a designated amount of time during the peak time, and re-open it to finish out the season. I found it much more enjoyable to fish the river in May when the whites are running, we usually get our share of Walleye early and get wore out catching whites, and ALL the Walleye we do catch are legal.....

I don't live up that way but used to fish it every year in the mid to late 80's, unless things have changed snagging was going on everywhere, heck people would brag about it. At any rate, no matter what there will always be issues. Good luck to all who participate this year and be safe!


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

I have no problem with the run being open,when you consider the numbers of walleye that spawn in the rivers,it's very small compared to the total population.Fish being illegally snagged hasn't changed much over the years,it goes on now just as much as it ever did.The DNR probably slowed it down some with all the new laws they've enacted over the years,but there's always going to be a few that can't play by the rules no matter what laws are created.I have friends that fish the runs that tell me with the tactics they use,they rarely foul-hook any fish,and if they do they quickly return the fish to the water.I really do believe that the vast majority of the guys that fish the run do the same.There's always going to be the few that ruin it for everybody else wherever you go.


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

gotwipers said:


> I didn't read every post so this may have been said already but it is my opinion they should never be open for fishing during the spawn. I know it is next to impossible to get numbers, but the number of snagged fish has got to be greater than the number of legally caught fish. The mighty ODNR makes way too much money off of fines so I don't ever see the river being closed for fishing.
> 
> The ODNR set seasons on everything else in Ohio but when it comes to the gold rush Walleye spawn the ODNR sets ridiculously light regulations. Put the boots on the ground, in the water and take some realtime numbers and set regulations accordingly. Open the river for a designated amount of time before the peak spawn, close it for a designated amount of time during the peak time, and re-open it to finish out the season. I found it much more enjoyable to fish the river in May when the whites are running, we usually get our share of Walleye early and get wore out catching whites, and ALL the Walleye we do catch are legal.....
> 
> I don't live up that way but used to fish it every year in the mid to late 80's, unless things have changed snagging was going on everywhere, heck people would brag about it. At any rate, no matter what there will always be issues. Good luck to all who participate this year and be safe!



1. No need to close it off during the run.You have any idea what the economic value the run has on the economy? Restaurants,hotels,tackle stores and fishing licences sales get a huge boost for Maumee and P-burg.
2. I highly doubt that more fish caught are snagged than legal. Since people started using floaters the number of legally caught fish are up. It's not the days of everyone gripping and ripping.
3. It is also documented that only around 10% of the fish spawn in the river compared to the reefs. Most of the fish we see in the river are coming from Lake Huron according to fish biologists. That is why its important to turn in tagged fish so they can continue to monitoring the migration.
4. We don't need more laws just need the one we have enforced. We have a great fishery we need just not to abuse it. 
5.( At least till the stupid asian carp show up)


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

so if i was at maumee and not doing nothing wrong the DNR will write me a ticket  ODNR will write tickets to people who did nothing wrong. 
that's going overboard and threatening on top of things


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

trailbreaker said:


> so if i was at maumee and not doing nothing wrong the DNR will write me a ticket  ODNR will write tickets to people who did nothing wrong.
> that's going overboard and threatening on top of things


That's bull crap. What are they going to write a ticket for? To set an example? Give me a break.

I didn't read all this thread because it's a bunch of rant with posts that are long and excessive.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Never saw someone get a ticket that didn't deserve it. I've seen guys pick up their phones and call the TIP line as we were fishing. But to be honest, the best scenarios where when a group of "concerned" anglers made it well known to a snagger that he was a poacher...out loud..

Funny how fast those fish get off of stringers...


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

I remember a couple of years ago, the GF and I were fishing a crappie hole in the small 12ft boat. We came across a couple of guys in a boat anchored up.

They had at least 10 bobbers out there. I said; when did they start allowing us to have more than 2 lines in? They said; what? I said the same thing. Then they mumbled something...I proceded to call the 800 line. Did the DNR show up? No. Jerks. The DNR and poachers.

I would've said more except the GF was not thrilled at all that I said anything at all.

My question to poachers is; How many fish do you need?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Lundfish said:


> I remember a couple of years ago, the GF and I were fishing a crappie hole in the small 12ft boat. We came across a couple of guys in a boat anchored up.
> 
> They had at least 10 bobbers out there. I said; when did they start allowing us to have more than 2 lines in? They said; what? I said the same thing. Then they mumbled something...I proceded to call the 800 line. Did the DNR show up? No. Jerks. The DNR and poachers.
> 
> ...


The tip line is a joke. I have called that line probably 10 times and have only got a positive responce once. As far as tickets a warden will find a reason to give you a ticket if they want to write one. I used to call in any violation that I ever saw or would voice my opinion if I felt what I saw was wrong. After getting what what I think was a total crap ticket from Tom Kohart this is no longer the case. I try my best to tow the game laws to the tee. You will never see me ever help out the DNR. Even if I saw someone fishing the run with dynamite and machine guns you can bet that I will not be making the call.


----------



## anglermama (Mar 12, 2010)

What a bunch of BS...I have never seen or heard of anyone getting a ticket from the DNR for doing nothing! I am at the river every single day of the run. I talk to several anglers a day, and the DNR a few times on some days. They certainly are not the enemy....unless you are doing something illegal!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

If I keep a fish and put it on my stringer I make sure that I take a cell phone picture of it. The first picture of how it was hooked. Then a second picture of the fish on my stringer. This way I have a picture with the time stamp to use in court if someone wants to write a garbage ticket. If they challenge the waythe fish is hooked they wait until you walk awayfrom the river. Now its your word versus thiers as to who is wrong. Guess what you will lose that one every time. If no one kept fish or littered there would be zero need for the DNR down there. If someone deserves a ticket this is fine but when it comes to splitting hairs just to write tickets this is where I have a problem. I would respect them if they were fair and not just tring to make names for themsevles.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Lundfish said:


> That's bull crap. What are they going to write a ticket for? To set an example? Give me a break.
> 
> I didn't read all this thread because it's a bunch of rant with posts that are long and excessive.


read what die4irish done in red highlight on offshore24 post


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters (Jun 19, 2011)

There are plenty of people who have been treated unfairly and were given tickets for the simple fact of the odnr wanting to make money. If you consider the amount of money they make on writing tickets it makes up for the states budget cuts. If you don't think they write bogus tickets maybe you should check with the court house or a few atty's who have represented the sportsmen. In fact there was one situation where a judge threw out a snagging ticket. The odnr officer actually met the sportsmen in the parking lot of the courthouse only to write another ticket for the same offense in front of the defense atty. Fact being there are several divisions to the ODNR. I do not trust the law enforcement department of the ODNR. Anyone who does trust them is a fool. If you talk to enough people you will hear a lifetime of stories about the odnr abusing there power. Just because you personally have not witnessed doesn't measn it doens't exist. Are you that nieve? the odnr is just like the sportsmen in one regard. Law abiding sportsmen complain about those who break the rules and force law changes because of their actions. the honest officers get their reputation tarnished by the dishonest officers. Don't forget that there are former officers who wear stripes and live behind bars. Those officers were dishonest. They are not the only dishonest officers out there. I personally do not trust the odnr.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

that's why i fish grand river in lansing mi.. at moores park at the dam
use to fish the UP not going to since they raised the price to go across the mackinac bridge


----------

